# benchmark/gtkperf choosing lesser evil ;) also known as being OCD



## morbit (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello. benchmark/gtkperf is a nifty quasi-benchmark of GTK+ performance with various "engines" (skins). Do you use it? Which engines give you best performance?

I remember when I still used gtk20, that I was partial to x11-themes/gtk-bluecurve-theme/, as it gave me the best performance, and was somewhat pleasing to eye. I believe Red Hat made some actual tests when they designed it, as it was _faster_ than pure, not skinned GTK+ too.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2013)

There's no port for it and I have no idea about it's performance but I like the Atolm theme because it's nice and dark (so I don't need sunglasses if I'm sitting behind my computer at night).


----------

